# Jailed for life.



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 23, 2016)

Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder

I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 23, 2016)

If the OP had read the article hw would have seen that the jury found the defendant guilty of murder only.
Jury was not asked to find his motivation.

Too many US Message Board posters only care about headlines.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 23, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> If the OP had read the article hw would have seen that the jury found the defendant guilty of murder only.
> Jury was not asked to find his motivation.
> 
> Too many US Message Board posters only care about headlines.


Well I have read the article and I understand what the jury has been asked to do.

But now that the nazi fuck is living at our expense I dont see a problem with a few clever people going in and speaking to him.

Do you understand what I am saying ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> 
> I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.








 For far right read neo marxist as that is the philosophy he followed, isnt that also your philosophy tainted that you follow like a lap dog ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Is he a mate of y


Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> ...


Is he a mate of yours ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > If the OP had read the article hw would have seen that the jury found the defendant guilty of murder only.
> ...








 YES VERY CLEARLY   you want to rid the world of everyone that speaks out against your neo marxist leaders by what ever means. Starting with the ones that showed you up for the morons you are, will you employ NKVD tactics or Gestapo tactics to eliminate them. Then who will be next the Jews, disabled, teachers or the true socialists. You were outed when your figurehead claimed the woman was a bigot because she queried uncontrolled immigration, and the people still have long memories


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Is he a mate of y
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> ...








More likely a mate of yours................. Know what I mean


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


And this comes from a story of a right wing terrorist who stabbed a socialist MP to death in broad daylight whilst shouting "britain first".

You cant even condemn the murder you sick fuck.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...






And have you condemned the murders of children by muslims in the UK who were enabled by you and the other neo marxist scum. Typical neo marxist trick to make demands on others that they dont do themselves, in an attempt at humiliation.

If it was up to me I would have had him executed as soon as he was found guilty and the cost submitted to his family for the trial, imprisonment and execution.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Give me an example and I will condemn it.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> 
> I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.


_That news media is clearly leftist, since they apparently don't understand that Nazis are left wing... or understand that, and are intentionally misleading stupid people._


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> ...


I see this nonsense repeated a lot on this board. Usually by nazis or idiots.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


_The further right you get, the more government is limited. The Nazis were totalitarian... and Socialist, which required massive, powerful government. _
MYTH BUSTED: Actually, Yes, Hitler Was a Socialist Liberal
_Of course, I don't expect you to engage your brain to figure this out, or understand. For that to occur, you would need to have one in the first place._


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Posting a link from a wacko website doesnt give your fucked up nonsense any credence.


----------



## miketx (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > If the OP had read the article hw would have seen that the jury found the defendant guilty of murder only.
> ...


You are bigoted toward nazis?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


_I notice you didn't give any evidence to refute any of my claims, and didn't bother to note any specific part of my post, or the information therein. In other words, your reply amounts to "Nuh uh!". Which is just as good as saying that you give up and can't debate me._


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Your claims are risible. Nazism is the polar opposite of Socialism which is generally termed as marxism by you and your mates.
You claim that it isnt because right wingers, some of them, are uncomfortable when they are compared to the nazis.
Its a fallacy similar to the "democrats are racists" mantra that gets parroted ad nauseum to disguise the fact that the right wing contains some very unsavoury characters, up to and including the Klan and Trumps cabinet.

Just be honest about your prejudices and stop trying to rewrite history.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> .....But now that the nazi fuck is living at our expense I dont see a problem with a few clever people going in and speaking to him.
> 
> *Do you understand what I am saying ?*


You want to bring yourself down to his level and murder him like he murdered Jo Cox?


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Your claims are risible. Nazism is the polar opposite of Socialism which is generally termed as marxism by you and your mates.
> You claim that it isnt because right wingers, some of them, are uncomfortable when they are compared to the nazis.
> Its a fallacy similar to the "democrats are racists" mantra that gets parroted ad nauseum to disguise the fact that the right wing contains some very unsavoury characters, up to and including the Klan and Trumps cabinet.
> 
> Just be honest about your prejudices and stop trying to rewrite history.


Agreed the meme about the fucking Nazis being LWers is bullshit, but disagreed that those say "democrats are racists" are wrong.  Anyone who divides by race or favors one race over another is a racist.  LWers, as well as RWers, are guilty of being racists.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


_"You're a Nazi and you know it."_
_This is a staple of the Liberals, it's to avoid making a logical argument and to put the other individual on the defensive. Issue with that being that all you're doing is trying to apply the label without giving any facts as to HOW that label suits the other party. I already explained why it doesn't fit on the right; The Nazis are National Socialists. Their government and societal structure was Socialist, and in order to enforce their agenda, required a large government, which is exactly what the right is against. As I said before, the further right you move, the less government you have, hence actual Conservatives, which are on the right, always advocating downsizing the government. The fact that you haven't bothered attempting to debunk the fact that the Nazi's embodied left wing ideals only goes to show that you can't, hence you resorting to the "You know you are one" fallacy that every lefty stoops to when they've been backed into a corner._


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > .....But now that the nazi fuck is living at our expense I dont see a problem with a few clever people going in and speaking to him.
> ...


Where did I say that ?
This guy is a nut/terrorist but he probably wasnt born that way. But we should understand how he got there. Would you agree with that ?


----------



## Tilly (Nov 24, 2016)

National SOCIALIST Workers Party = Nazi Part


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Did I say that?  It was a question.  I even highlighted your comment "*Do you understand what I am saying ?*"  So what were you saying?  A nice little chat or beating him to death because your heart is filled with anger and hate?


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Tilly said:


> National SOCIALIST Workers Party = Nazi Part


True.  Does the name Democratic People's Republic of Korea make North Korea a Democracy or a Republic? 

The big difference between Fascists and Socialists is that Fascists have a single leader while Socialists rule by committee.  Both are extremely authoritarian states.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > National SOCIALIST Workers Party = Nazi Part
> ...






_ If you look at any of his policies at all, you'd understand he's a Socialist, and if you understood the political spectrum at all, you'd know both Totalitarian and Socialist governments are left wing. I'm fine with this though, it's better that I know you're a lefty._
_https://rudbeck-ib-history-revision.wikispaces.com/3.18+Hitler's+domestic+policies,+1933+-+39_
_



_
_Oh look, Marxism, which is left wing._


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Not sure when Deirdre wrote that, but if you want to learn history and reality from a 20something Twitterer, go for it.

Tweets with replies by Deirdre Deniz (@missdee06) | Twitter

Deirdre Deniz and Garreth Nedved's Wedding Website

https://www.facebook.com/deirdre.work

Do you know why Nazis and Communists/Socialists hate each other?  Because they are opposites. 
Was Nazism or 'National Socialism' really socialist? - Quora


----------



## Tilly (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> 
> I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.


Why don't we just say he's mentally ill, how we do for all attacks by Muslims.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


_In the first few lines, this guy makes it pretty clear he has no idea what Capitalism and Socialism are, which is painful, because the definitions are available to everyone. He also apparently doesn't know what Communism is, which in and of itself shows he has no idea what he's talking about. You also failed to show me what Hitler's actual policies were after calling my information false, which only shows me that you can't refute my claim. The policies that I showed you are Socialist policies, and I showed you that their government was massive, all of which are left wing. Either refute my my claims with actual evidence, like showing me what Hitler's policies were which contradicts what I've shown, or admit you have no idea what you're talking about._


----------



## Tilly (Nov 24, 2016)

Looks pretty left wing to me.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


How is he a terrorist?


----------



## Tilly (Nov 24, 2016)

Here you go, Tammy:

His brother, Scott, 49, said he had “a history of mental illness”. 

Thomas Mair: Man arrested in connection with Jo Cox attack was a 'loner' with 'history of mental health problems'

That usually suffices, doesn't it?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 24, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Here you go, Tammy:
> 
> His brother, Scott, 49, said he had “a history of mental illness”.
> 
> ...


Maybe we should lock up anyone with an obsession for Hitler and the fascists ? They are just murdering scum who havent flipped yet.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 24, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go, Tammy:
> ...


Always knew you were a fascist. Lol.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> ...


TBT, he's probably more fucked up than a football bat.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should lock up anyone with an obsession for Hitler and the fascists ? They are just murdering scum who havent flipped yet.
> ...


I think he's a Socialist, just as bad, but different way of doing it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> .._Either refute my my claims with actual evidence, like showing me what Hitler's policies were which contradicts what I've shown, or admit you have no idea what you're talking about._


Why?  You'd disregard it anyways.  You're dead set on believing Nazis and Socialists are the same.  So all those fucking assholes saying Heil Trump are Socialists?  WTF?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > .._Either refute my my claims with actual evidence, like showing me what Hitler's policies were which contradicts what I've shown, or admit you have no idea what you're talking about._
> ...


_Given that their policies were Socialist by definition and application, yes, the Nazis are Socialist. Hitler declared himself an enemy of Capitalism, was part of the National Socialist German Workers Party, implemented Socialist policies, and was followed by Socialists. All of that makes him and his supporters lefties. _

_





 This sums it up nicely. _

_Oh, the "Why? You'd disregard it" fallacy, another favorite of lefties. In other words, you can't support your claim and have no evidence against mine. If your claim were true, you'd be able to find right wing domestic policies, which directly contradict what the Nazis implemented. If you're not going to provide evidence to back up your claims, you have no reason to be on a debate forum. Well, that, or you could just go to the flame zone, Liberals would love you there._


----------



## westwall (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> 
> I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.









That's the problem with progressives, you think you can prevent bad people from doing bad things if only you "understood them".   Evil people are evil.  You get rid of them.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 Downey for one.   Murdered and cut up for kebab meat in Blackpool because she might have been pregnant to a whole mosque full of muslims when she was 14 years old


----------



## Eloy (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> 
> I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.


I do believe that expressing xenophobic and racist opinions by the politicians leading to the Brexit vote lent respectability to the language of hate and encouraged Thomas Mair to act-out his deranged fantasies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 25, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> ...


So its a waste of time analysing this character ? How does our knowledge increase then ?


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> .._Oh, the "Why? *You'd disregard it" fallacy, another favorite of lefties.* In other words, you can't support your claim and have no evidence against mine. If your claim were true, you'd be able to find right wing domestic policies, which directly contradict what the Nazis implemented. If you're not going to provide evidence to back up your claims, you have no reason to be on a debate forum. Well, that, or you could just go to the flame zone,* Liberals* would love you there._


The facts that 1) I'm not a Lefty or Liberal and 2) you've resorted to name-calling as your #1 form of argument says all I need to know about your character and intelligence.  

I am, however, fascinated that you believe Trump is a Socialist or, at a minimum, supported by Socialists.  Does that make anyone who voted for him a Socialist too?  Are you or have you ever been a Socialist, Pumpkin?


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I think it's worthwhile to analyze nut jobs, deviants, etc.  just like it's worthwhile to study cancer.  How else can we learn to cure a problem unless we understand it. 

OTOH, you didn't suggest studying him.  You suggested beating him to death in his cell:


Tommy Tainant said:


> ...But now that the *nazi fuck *is living at our expense I dont see a problem with a few clever people going in and speaking to him.
> 
> *Do you understand what I am saying ?*


You obviously hate him.  That's not studying.  If a person is mentally ill, even a mass murderer, he's not to be hated.  Simply neutralized.  I don't hate rabid dogs, but I strongly favor putting them out of their misery.

EDIT TYPO


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


If what his brother said is true, and a relatives non-medical comment is usually accepted as expert medical opinion by you tards when the perp is a Muslim, he's already spent much of his life having his character 'analysed' by the professionals and receiving treatment too.
BTW, psychiatrists and phsychotherapists don't have magical powers.
And since there are so few inpatient places in the few remaining psychiatric hospitals, he was yet another recipient of 'care in the community'  which hindsight tells us was not quite adequate.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Eh ??? Where have I suggested that ?


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


He's one of tham thar liberal fascists (liberal as in the version appropriated by lefties)


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> ...


Could you provide some examples of these 'racist and xenophobic opinions as expressed by politicians leading to the Brexit vote'?


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eh ??? Where have I suggested that ?


In the quote before.  This is the second time you've danced around your own comment without explaining exactly what you meant.  Once is interesting, but twice tells me you are being both deceptive and evasive.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > National SOCIALIST Workers Party = Nazi Part
> ...


Their way of governing and their policies show that NK certainly is not a democracy. This is not the case with Nazis. Their policies, and the fact that they implemented them, indicate they were indeed what they called themselves, socialists.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ....BTW, psychiatrists and phsychotherapists don't have magical powers.
> And since there are so few inpatient places in the few remaining psychiatric hospitals, he was yet another recipient of 'care in the community'  which hindsight tells us was not quite adequate.


Agreed they don't have magical powers.  Neither does any medical doctor.  In fact, I'll go a step forward and say psychiatry is much less of an exact science than physical medicine.  OTOH, most cancers were fatal within most of our member's generation, but due to study, more and more people are becoming cancer survivors.  In some cases, such as Hepatitis, diseases aren't curable but are preventable with vaccinations.  This was all done through research of the infected and the disease itself.  The same applies to studies of the mind.  Studying sick fucks like Thomas Mair, Buford O. Furrow and Frazier Glenn Cross allows psychologists to find similarities in behavior and/or physical brain similarities which could give better tools for prediction, treatment and prevention.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Their way of governing and their policies show that NK certainly is not a democracy. This is not the case with Nazis. Their policies, and the fact that they implemented them, indicate they were indeed what they called themselves, socialists.


There are similarities, but also key differences.  Do you believe Trump is a Socialist?  That his Nazi fan club members are Socialists?


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> 
> I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.


On the web some say he's just a scapegoat
I really hope this is not true


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Their way of governing and their policies show that NK certainly is not a democracy. This is not the case with Nazis. Their policies, and the fact that they implemented them, indicate they were indeed what they called themselves, socialists.
> ...


I'm not sure what Trump is yet, as he seems to be promising some socialist policies, but also, of course, policies lefties wouldnt touch with a barge pole. I really don't believe he is that partisan personally, and he doesn't seem to be hung up on any particular ideology at all. That's one of the reasons he COULD be a great President IMHO. I will have to reserve judgement until we see what he actually does. Actions speak louder than words, particularly where politicians are concerned.
 Now, I think some of the problem here is that just because Nazis were socialists as evidenced by their policies and their governance, that doesn't mean all socialists are Nazis, and that isn't something I nor Pumpkin, I believe, are suggesting.
It just seems ludicrous that today's left refuses to see that the Nazi party was indeed socialist, and that they try to pass them off as far right when Hitlers policies suggest otherwise.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 25, 2016)

Maybe Trump is neither a Socialist nor a Capitalist. Maybe he's just a rich man who wants to help his country.
I know 99% of wealthy people are ultra-selfish and they just think to live their lavish lives.
But maybe he's an exception (or at least I hope it for the American people that had so many problems in the last years)


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 Look at the causes like the increase in neo marxist power that led to the rise in extremist right wing elements to combat the rise in extremist left wing elements


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> ...


He's not a scapegoat when he was clearly seen murdering a woman.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Maybe Trump is neither a Socialist nor a Capitalist. Maybe he's just a rich man who wants to help his country.
> I know 99% of wealthy people are ultra-selfish and they just think to live their lavish lives.
> But maybe he's an exception (or at least I hope it for the American people that had so many problems in the last years)


I was mainly talking about these asshole "socialist" Trump supporters:


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Some say it was a "conspiracy" and that man was hypnotized or part of  this supposed conspiracy 
I know 99% of conspiracy theories are not real but who knows...maybe sometimes you can find a real conspiracy 

Russian State Television Peddles Conspiracy Theory On Murder Of Jo Cox

Clear Evidence Killing of British MP Jo Cox Was Politically Motivated


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Trump is neither a Socialist nor a Capitalist. Maybe he's just a rich man who wants to help his country.
> ...


Oh sorry I misunderstood 
Well I think these people are just nostalgic extreme right wing supporters and nothing more
I don't think they have anything to do with Trump 
(Or maybe they were just acting for the cameras who knows!)


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > .._Oh, the "Why? *You'd disregard it" fallacy, another favorite of lefties.* In other words, you can't support your claim and have no evidence against mine. If your claim were true, you'd be able to find right wing domestic policies, which directly contradict what the Nazis implemented. If you're not going to provide evidence to back up your claims, you have no reason to be on a debate forum. Well, that, or you could just go to the flame zone,* Liberals* would love you there._
> ...


_I see you've attempted to change the subject since you know you're wrong, and accused me of saying things I never said. I see you're getting desperate. Well, more like you've been desperate the entire time, because you don't want to admit to spreading false information._

_First, you're certainly using lefty tactics. If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck... it's most likely a duck. Sure, though, use that as an excuse to avoid debating with me, you've already proven you have nothing in the first place. You're a joke. You spouted left wing propaganda, provided nothing to back it up, I backed up my claim, then you began deflecting and making excuses._

_Secondly, let me help you out here. Highlight where I said Trump is a Nazi, highlight where I said his supporters are Nazis, and highlight where I said all of the above means these particular people are Socialist. Resorting to putting words in my mouth, I see. You're just sad. Despite being obviously false, let's say hypothetically that these people DO consider themselves Nazis... in this day and age, the Left has indoctrinated most people into believing it simply means they're 'extreme right' and 'racist', because they've omitted their domestic policies from their 'education'. They likely have no idea what the Nazis were, are Democrat plants to push their propaganda, or are being sarcastic._

_Thirdly, I am not old enough to vote, I have never supported Trump, and no, I have never considered myself a Socialist. Why don't you get back on topic instead of changing the subject and deflecting? You still have statements to back up._


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I see you've attempted to change the subject since you know you're wrong, and accused me of saying things I never said. I see you're getting desperate. Well, more like you've been desperate the entire time, because you don't want to admit to spreading false information._
> 
> _First, you're certainly using lefty tactics. If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck... it's most likely a duck. Sure, though, use that as an excuse to avoid debating with me, you've already proven you have nothing in the first place. You're a joke. You spouted left wing propaganda, provided nothing to back it up, I backed up my claim, then you began deflecting and making excuses._
> 
> ...


You're lack of maturity explains the name-calling.  At least you have an excuse, most people on this forum who think intelligent debate is primarily name-calling are 2-3 times your age. 

You don't have to call Trump a Socialist or his supporters Socialists.  It's simple logic; your argument that Nazis are socialists does it.  Is there any doubt Nazis support Trump?  If Nazis are Socialists, then Socialists support Trump.  If Socialists support Trump, then 1) why?  and 2) why aren't more Left Wingers supporting Trump?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I see you've attempted to change the subject since you know you're wrong, and accused me of saying things I never said. I see you're getting desperate. Well, more like you've been desperate the entire time, because you don't want to admit to spreading false information._
> ...


_Actually, you've again failed to address the topic, and just proved that he ISN'T supported by Nazis. Trump is left wing, but he's not a Socialist._


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Oh sorry I misunderstood
> Well I think these people are just nostalgic extreme right wing supporters and nothing more
> I don't think they have anything to do with Trump
> (Or maybe they were just acting for the cameras who knows!)


No worries.  Nostalgic is an interesting adjective applied to them.  Yes, they are extreme right wing supporters which is why the equally extreme RWers who claim Nazism = Socialism is so amusing to me. 

Left Wingers, mostly of the _extremis assholis_ variety, love to tar Trump with the Nazi brush because fringe group(s) of Nazis support him.  This is as false as those who tarred Obama with a similar brush because Black Panthers supported him.  My main point was the disconnect between RWNJs who claim Nazis = Socialists then flip-flop and say Trump, along with his Nazi fan club, are RWers.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ..._*Trump is left wing, but he's not a Socialist.*_


Thanks for your input.  Can I add this quote to my signature line?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ..._*Trump is left wing, but he's not a Socialist.*_
> ...


_Sure. Being in someone's sig line makes me feel important. Does this mean you're ducking and running from the subject, since you haven't addressed it at all?_


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


People can't be hypnotized into doing something they don't want to do.

Certain people can be temporarily "brainwashed" into doing something they don't want to do, but without reinforced training, eventually they revert to normal behavior.

Fuck the Russians.

Mair is clearly a nutjob.


----------



## Eloy (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It is not so easy to find stuff in the record and post the links here with photos and such. Will three do just for the sake of illustration, I wonder.

1. The poster of refugees which showed only ethnic young men which was used by Nigel Farage to give the impression that crowds of foreigners wanted to migrate en masse which incited racial hatred.




Nigel Farage is now intending to go and live in America. I am sure he will have no trouble doing so legally. Good riddance.

2. "Michael Gove and Boris Johnson [both Tory politicians who led the Brexit campaign] peddled their fiction about Turkey joining the EU. One didn’t need especially keen hearing to pick that up as code for 80 million Muslims entering Christendom."
After a campaign scarred by bigotry, it’s become OK to be racist in Britain | Aditya Chakrabortty

3. On TV British English people heard British National Party member Mark Collet say in 2013,  “The Jews have been thrown out of every country, including England. … Let’s face it, when it happens that many times, it’s not just persecution: There’s no smoke without fire.” 
The Brexit debate has made Britain more racist
This racist had infiltrated the Leave campaign.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Sure. Being in someone's sig line makes me feel important..._


How sad that's all you have. I'm happy to help you with your low self-esteem.  

As for your argument that Nazis = Socialists, I disagree.  If you want to believe a High School paper by Deirdre, go for it.  Given you haven't dropped out of HS, and even better if you plan to go to college, I'm positive you will learn for yourself the differences. 

The Political Compass





The Political Compass


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Sure. Being in someone's sig line makes me feel important..._
> ...


_Well, good for you, you found several random sites that are ALSO wrong about fascism. The Nazis factually implemented Socialist policies. Until you can find right wing policies they implemented, you've proven nothing. Simply repeating "They're right wing, because reasons", and then showing me the opinion of web sites that echo your ignorant claim, doesn't negate what their actual policies were, completely left wing._


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ...._*Until you can find right wing policies they implemented, you've proven nothing.* __Simply repeating "They're right wing, because reasons", and then showing me the opinion of web sites that echo your ignorant claim, doesn't negate what their actual policies were, completely left wing._


You know that applies to your claim that Nazis are Socialists or that Trump is a Lefty, don't you, Pumpkin?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You are an idiot. Your bizarre interpretation is at variance with everything I have written on this thread. And yet you choose to believe it. words fail me.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ...._*Until you can find right wing policies they implemented, you've proven nothing.* __Simply repeating "They're right wing, because reasons", and then showing me the opinion of web sites that echo your ignorant claim, doesn't negate what their actual policies were, completely left wing._
> ...


_Trump has been a flaming Liberal his entire life._

_I already showed you policies the Nazis implemented. That's why we're having this discussion in the first place. Unlike me, you haven't given me one single thing that proves the political alignment of the Nazis. You've either completely forgotten the entire rest of the thread, or you think I have._

_________You clearly haven't watched/listened to many of Hitler's speeches, there, DW. You know, so you can see him declare war on the struggle against Marxism, and state that their welfare system is more than a charity. Also so you can see him declare that all classes are united... or declare war on Capitalism and Free Trade. The truth is that Hitler was advocating fighting the Globalists with Socialism._


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Pretty poor defence of your statement, Eloy.
1. The pic used by Farage is genuine and factual, regardless that snowflakes don't like people being exposed to the truth. indeed Europe has admitted far more young fighting age men than women, children, and the elderly. It's on record that the majority of women and children were left in refugee camps.  In addition, it is clear that a great many of the 'refugees' were in fact economic migrants who did not even come from Syria but from all over the globe.

2. Turkey has been negotiating to join the EU for some time. There are a few countries that veto that, the U.K. being one of them at times I believe. However, Cameron was keen for Turkey to be admitted, and had we voted to remain who knows how long it would have been before that happened. Many Europeans are totally against Turkey joining for several reasons, one being human rights abuses, another being their antipathy to a free  press and their treatment of journalists. So no, reiterating their stance against Turkey joining the EU was the right thing to do, IMHO, and hardly evidence of xenophobia or racism.

3. AFAIK, the BNP is not even a party anymore and hasn't been for some time because so few people support them or listen to them.. whether they exist or notm the BNP had absolutely nothing at all to do with any of the campaigners for Brexit, in terms of campaigners as individuals or as political parties.. 

So, no, I still fail to see all this xenophobic, racist rhetoric you refer to.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ...._Unlike me, you haven't given me one single thing that proves the political alignment of the Nazis. ...._


Scroll up kid.  

As for your proof, one is a HS paper by a now-20something youngster and the other are speeches by Hitler.  He said a lot of shit that isn't true.  His actions were different, however.  Specifically his support of the RWer Nationalist Francisco Franco in the Spanish Civil War and his hate for Stalin and all communists/Marxists.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > .._Oh, the "Why? *You'd disregard it" fallacy, another favorite of lefties.* In other words, you can't support your claim and have no evidence against mine. If your claim were true, you'd be able to find right wing domestic policies, which directly contradict what the Nazis implemented. If you're not going to provide evidence to back up your claims, you have no reason to be on a debate forum. Well, that, or you could just go to the flame zone,* Liberals* would love you there._
> ...


Really? A pic with two men with their arms raised?
Not quite on a par with an actual Nazi rally.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You have many times advocated violence against men and women who don't adhere to your lefty fascist views. DW has made no bizarre interpretations of your posts.
You have even said RWs should be locked in zoos and have their children removed from them.
Do you really want me to post all your vile fascist comments on how a street preacher who sustained head injuries wasn't hit hard enough with a baseball bat again?
Or how about the female politician who you said should have had her face smashed in with a brick instead of the cake she was pelted with? Hmmmm?


----------



## Eloy (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I note you do not have a single citation in your post. You wrote a lot of fake nonsense. Do not expect any more responses from me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Which one are you Tilly ?


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Really? A pic with two men with their arms raised?
> Not quite on a par with an actual Nazi rally.
> 
> View attachment 99876


Agreed the Nazi party has deteriorated a lot since 1945.  Nowadays their parades are composed of a few ignorant idiots marching as a mob, not well-lit, well-ordered events like in "Triumph of the Will".

Nonetheless, Nazis support Trump. If Nazis are Socialists, then Socialists support Trump.  Pumpkin claims Trump is a Lefty, but not a Socialist.  I provided evidence that shows differently, but am curious what you think? 

Top Nazi leader: Trump will be a ‘real opportunity’ for white nationalists
_The effort to plant the seeds of white nationalism in the political mainstream, where they might blossom into pro-white political coalitions that appeal to a broader swath of Caucasian voters, will not be easy, according to the chairman of the American Nazi Party.

But Rocky Suhayda thinks there is one political figure who presents a “real opportunity” to lessen the load.

Who is it? Donald Trump, the Republican nominee for president._


----------



## Eloy (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Really? A pic with two men with their arms raised?
> ...


There are no Nazis today; there cannot be because Nazism died with Hitler in April 1945.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You are an idiot....


Disagreed.  



Tommy Tainant said:


> .....words fail me.


I've noticed.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



And all you provided was an opinion piece from a leftard snowflake Guardianista, and a WaPo piece. Lol. 
A genuine pic of thousand of fighting age young males entering Europe is what it is. Your opinion is that it's racist to show it, mine is that facts aren't racist.  You have not argued your case for either the pic, Turkey joining the EU. nor that the BNP had any influence on Brexit or that the campaign was xenophobic and racist. I have stated things that are a matter of public record. Refute them or don't, but I'm not going to watch you spin yarns about Brexit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 25, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The issue here is that the politicos like farage made the running and their lackeys in the press gave it the full throttle. Together they have created the toxic atmosphere in which we live today.
Hate crimes consistently rising after Brexit, new figures show



Race and religious hate crimes rose 41% after EU vote - BBC News



Official: huge rise in racist hate crime in the UK after Brexit

So the fact is established.There is little doubt in anyones mind that it was whipped up by month after month of shite propaganda from the shite press. All of this operating on idiots like Mair and 100s of other micro fascists across the country. And now you have a body count.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Far-right terrorist Thomas Mair jailed for life for Jo Cox murder
> 
> I hope that the authorities take some time to explore the influences on this character. It might help us avoid future atrocities.




And yet they allow Radical Islamic Terrorists free entry and give them welfare benefits.

Go figure.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Eloy said:


> There are no Nazis today; there cannot be because Nazism died with Hitler in April 1945.


Wrong.  It continued in several countries including the US and Argentina. You don't remember Skokie?  

The Nazi International

American Nazi Party leader sees 'a real opportunity' with a Trump presidency


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > National SOCIALIST Workers Party = Nazi Part
> ...


The Soviet Union was not ruled by committee


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ...._Unlike me, you haven't given me one single thing that proves the political alignment of the Nazis. ...._
> ...


_Your 'proof' included no policies, you only showed me websites stating that they were right wing 'because we said so'. Showing me websites that got the political spectrum wrong doesn't support your already baseless argument._

_"Clearly he lied about literally every single one of his policies. That would explain his widespread support from the Germans." Good grief._
_Learn: Nazi domestic policies 1933-39 (by tireni618) - Memorize.com - Remember and Understand_
_Hitler's Domestic Policies_
_Hitler's Economics_
_How Hitler Tackled Unemployment (While this person is a nutjob, he does point out that Hitler's economic policies were similar to FDR's, and FDR was ALSO a Socialist.)_
_How successful were the domestic policies of the Nazi Party 1933 - 1939? - GCSE History - Marked by Teachers.com_
_http://lovkap.blogspot.com/2013/01/nazi-hitler-economic-social-and.html_
_All of these sources, and literally every source I've come across that even discusses the policies of the Nazis, are in agreement that they implemented Socialist policies. You've still given me nothing in terms of actual policies._


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Really? A pic with two men with their arms raised?
> ...


Like I said, I'm not sure what Trump is. I don't believe he is that partisan. We will have to see what he does.
With regards to neo Nazis supporting Trump, I don't see how that makes Trump a Nazi. I think he got some votes from democrats and independents too. It's easy to see why neo Nazis would be keen on tighter immigration and deporting illegal criminal immigrants. Neo Nazis would support the candidate that has placed immigration issues at the top of the list. I don't see how that makes the individual or the party they vote for, Nazis. It's not like anyone can stop people voting for them, either.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 25, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...









 And the picture painted 100,000 words of the lies we had been told, so explain again why there were no females or children in that horde of islamonazi invaders  ?

No the EU peddled the fiction and then dropped it when Erdogan started demanding he be paid to stop the invading hordes

Had he or was he a member already and did not want to be ruled by unelected neo marxist's from Brussells, like 99% of the other members ?


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The Soviet Union was not ruled by committee


While they appointed a chairman, they also had a Politburo.  China has the National People's Congress. 

CIA's Analysis Of The Soviet Union, 1947-1991 — Central Intelligence Agency
INTELLIGENCE REPORT - THE POLITBURO AND SOVIET DECISION MAKING, APRIL 1972 | CIA FOIA (foia.cia.gov)
_The picture which emerges is of decision-makers who are neither infallible giants nor glorified clerks, but hard-driving, able politicians whose ambitions and diverse responsibilities tend to create cross purposes : in short, human actors within a high-tensioned, but strong and flexible, political system. The study also concludes that General Secretary Brezhnev, as the focal point of the decision-making machinery, wields sufficient authority to play the central role in deciding and expediting important Politburo business, but not to override his fellow oligarchs on policy issues; that the Politburo's structure and procedures actually encourage its members to lobby on behalf of their own institutional vested interests and private ambitions; and that even though there continues to be a strong tendency to refer even secondary matters to the Politburo for resolution, specialists from subordinate agencies are now playing a growing role in support of Politburo decision-making, especially in the spheres of military policy and defense production_.

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/print_ch.html
_Executive branch:
chief of state: President XI Jinping (since 14 March 2013); Vice President LI Yuanchao (since 14 March 2013)
head of government: Premier LI Keqiang (since 16 March 2013); Executive Vice Premiers ZHANG Gaoli (since 16 March 2013), LIU Yandong (since 16 March 2013), MA Kai (since 16 March 2013), WANG Yang (since 16 March 2013)
cabinet: State Council appointed by National People's Congress
elections/appointments: president and vice president indirectly elected by National People's Congress for a 5-year term (eligible for a second term); election last held on 5-17 March 2013 (next to be held in March 2018); premier nominated by president, confirmed by National People's Congress
election results: XI Jinping elected president; National People's Congress vote - 2,952 ; LI Yuanchao elected vice president with 2,940 votes
Legislative branch:
description: unicameral National People's Congress or Quanguo Renmin Daibiao Dahui (2,987 seats; members indirectly elected by municipal, regional, and provincial people's congresses, and the People's Liberation Army; members serve 5-year terms); note - in practice, only members of the Chinese Communist Party (CCP), its 8 allied parties, and CCP-approved independent candidates are elected
elections: last held in December 2012-February 2013 (next to be held in late 2017 to early 2018)
election results: percent of vote - NA; seats - 2,987_


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Try reading history, not right propaganda sites. The reason Chamberlain and others appeased Hitler in the 1930's was because he was virulently anti-communist, and devotedly right-wing. Under Hilter, Germany was in no danger of ever becoming a communist country. 

Nazism is extremely right wing.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...









 And you being holed up in racist Wales cant see what the rest of the UK is having to put up with, so it does not exist. The laws were relaxed for migrants that led to overcrowding and dangerous cars on British roads, rape of children covered up by a labour government and evidence damaged so that convictions could not be made.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


_Like I keep explaining to you sheep, it's the opposite of right wing ideology, and his policies were 100% Socialist. You guys just haven't bothered to research the policies implemented under Hitler._

_No Nation is ever in danger of being Communist, as Communism is impossible to implement, will never be practiced, and has never been practiced._


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Hitler was definitely RW, but Nazism does have elements of both socialism and capitalism.  Hopefully we can all agree Fascism and Nazism are both highly authoritarian.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_Just as I thought. You're far enough left to ignore all evidence and continue to make the same false claims after you have been proven wrong. This is sad and pathetic._


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > If the OP had read the article hw would have seen that the jury found the defendant guilty of murder only.
> ...



We understand perfectly.

Tainted Tommy would rather have the defendant executed because now his(?), Tommy's, tax dolalrs are going to help the defendant live a life of luxury - when compared to his (Tommy's) living in a sod hovel somewhere on the coast of Wales.  YKes, we understand your anguish - and applaud it!

​


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Which policies would those be?  The policy under which Jews were blamed for the devalued currency and Germany's economic woes (like immigrants are blamed in the US)?  The policy under which Jews, Roma, Catholics and disabled people were sent to concentration camps?  The policies under which slave labour from the camps was used to build weapons and munitions for the German army?  

You are aware of course that the US is a socialist country. That Medicare, Medicaid, social security and public education are all socialist concepts. 

As are public highways, bridges, and libraries. 

You will continue in a state of abject ignorance about the real world until you get out of your conservative bubble.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

'Public need before Private Greed'

Nazi Party policies.

50% tax on wealthiest Germans
National health care system
Public education system
Free university education
Winter allowances
Expansion of Pension programme
Subsidies for farmers
Nationalising industries and crippling taxes on others that remained private
Price and rent controls
Gvmnt jobs programmes
Profit sharing
Maternity care
Abolition of child labour

Looks pretty SOCIALIST to me.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Just as I thought. You're far enough left to ignore all evidence and continue to make the same false claims after you have been proven wrong. This is sad and pathetic._


You can flirt all day, young lady, but 1) I'm 3 times your age and 2) more importantly, happily married.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> 'Public need before Private Greed'
> 
> Nazi Party policies.
> 
> ...


Care to check off how many of those we have in the USA?


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > 'Public need before Private Greed'
> ...


Yes, I know, and in Europe. They are socialist policies and programmes, hence rhe word socialist in the title of the Nazi party, that is the point.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


So you are like Pumpkin and believe the US is a Nazi/Socialist nation?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 25, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> If the OP had read the article hw would have seen that the jury found the defendant guilty of murder only.
> Jury was not asked to find his motivation.
> 
> Too many US Message Board posters only care about headlines.


I regret the loss of MP Cox.  To lay her death at the feet of conservatives is absurd and idiotic.  As if it's a reason to bash ALL conservatives. Isn't that profiling?


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


As I've said many times already, the Nazis were socialists, that doesn't mean all socialists are Nazis.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> As I've said many times already, the Nazis were socialists, that doesn't mean all socialists are Nazis.


Understood, but the Nazis love Trump, you and Pumpkin say Nazis are Socialists and now you are claiming the US is a socialist nation like the Nazis.  Your list of Nazi programs is nearly identical to US programs.



> 50% tax on wealthiest Germans
> National health care system
> Public education system
> Free university education
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > As I've said many times already, the Nazis were socialists, that doesn't mean all socialists are Nazis.
> ...


And who did they vote for before?


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > As I've said many times already, the Nazis were socialists, that doesn't mean all socialists are Nazis.
> ...


Again, I haven't claimed the US is a 'socialist nation like the Nazis', anywhere. i have said it is clear to me the Nazis called themselves socialists because they were socialists, as a great many of their socialist policies and programmes indicate!


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> And who did they vote for before?


Trump


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > And who did they vote for before?
> ...


Trump has only been a candidate once.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Again, I haven't claimed the US is a 'socialist nation like the Nazis', anywhere. i have said it is clear to me the Nazis called themselves socialists because they were socialists, as a great many of their socialist policies and programmes indicate!


Play semantics if you want, but when someone says all Nazis are socialists and Nazis voted for Trump, then they are only fooling themselves if they don't believe Trump is, at a minimum, sympathetic to Socialists.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


One of the most dark horse candidates ever....and he won.


----------



## Tilly (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I haven't claimed the US is a 'socialist nation like the Nazis', anywhere. i have said it is clear to me the Nazis called themselves socialists because they were socialists, as a great many of their socialist policies and programmes indicate!
> ...


I'm not playing semantics. There have been socialist gvmnts that are not Nazis. My argument is that it is factually untrue to claim Nazis were far right, when they were clearly socialists.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


_Actually, yes, all of those are left wing, too. Though, I was referring to the Socialist policies that were implemented, such as their healthcare system, government takeover of industry, the people all being employed by the government, etc. I have a list earlier in the thread._

_The US is not a Socialist country. Those are Socialist policies that the ignorant left put in place, but those alone don't make a country Socialist. You just don't understand political structure. _

_Government control of infrastructure isn't Socialism. Your ignorance hurts me._

_View must be nice from that glass house of yours. _


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Just as I thought. You're far enough left to ignore all evidence and continue to make the same false claims after you have been proven wrong. This is sad and pathetic._
> ...


_Wishful thinking on your part. You only wish you could have the full package~_


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I haven't claimed the US is a 'socialist nation like the Nazis', anywhere. i have said it is clear to me the Nazis called themselves socialists because they were socialists, as a great many of their socialist policies and programmes indicate!
> ...


_Neo-Nazis=/=Nazis._

_You're reaching pretty far for this one. Neo-Nazis are simply white supremacists, the Nazis are the National Socialist Workers Party. We don't have one of those here. Your argument is invalid._

_Besides, the people that support a candidate don't decide what that candidate's policies are. We have Conservatives that voted for Trump, and a Conservative Trump is not._


----------



## Eloy (Nov 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > There are no Nazis today; there cannot be because Nazism died with Hitler in April 1945.
> ...


Fundamental to Nazism was the Führer as Leader of Germany and the birthright of all German-speaking Aryans to be members of the master race. As Rudolf Hess accurately put it: "Die Partei ist Hitler. Hitler aber ist Deutschland wie Deutschland Hitler ist. Hitler Sieg Heil!" (The Party is Hitler. Hitler is Germany, as Germany is Hitler. Hitler Hail Victory!)

Remove any one of these three elements and you do not have Nazism. Nazism was a distinct doctrine about Germany, its Leader Hitler, and the National Socialist German Workers' Party at a specific period in time, September 1934 Nürnberg Rally. Remove the NSDAP Party and you do not have Nazism. Remove the Führer and you do not have Nazism. Remove Germany and you do not have Nazism. Without any of these essential elements, all you have with semi-educated American riff-raff waving swastikas is a mockery of Nazism by a bunch of clowns. As I said, and which you claim is wrong, once Hitler removed himself with a bullet to the head, Nazism ended.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> 'Public need before Private Greed'
> 
> Nazi Party policies.
> 
> ...



Hilter was neither a socialist nor a capitalist.  He believed both were deeply flawed. ALL of Hitler's economic policies were rooted in his hatred to anti-Semitism, racism and genocide.

Hitler's privatization of some industries, including the banks, was to get their ownership and control out of the hands of Jews.  Later on, the banks were sold off and privatized again, but they were not sold to Jews. 

It is ridiculous to standard here from the vantage point of 80 years of history and economics and compare Hilter to anyone else in recent history.  

You are aware that this was during the Great Depression?  That Germany's economy was in total chaos and shambles because of the reparations that Germany was forced to pay to the Allies after WWI?  That inflation was running at nearly 1000% because the Weimar Republic's solution to all of this was to hit the printing presses for the mark?  Unemployment was 30% when Hitler took power.  

The Treaty of Versailles, which Germany and the Allies signed at the end of WWI was very punitive.  Under its terms, Germany accepted full blame for starting WWI and was required to pay huge sums of the money to the Allies.  

Today, Hitler's program of economic recovery for Germany would be called Keynesian, because it relied upon government investment in infrastructure to stimulate growth and employment.  Except that Keynes hadn't even written his defining works when Hitler came to power. 

Today, all First World economies are socialist, including the United States.  The key to having a successful economy in today's world, is to achieve a sustainable balance which allows privately owned businesses to thrive, while protecting the rights and interests of the general population.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Yes, I know, and in Europe. They are socialist policies and programmes, hence rhe word socialist in the title of the Nazi party, that is the point.



Wrong again.  The only reason that "Socialist" is in the name of the Nazi Party is because, like Trump, Hitler didn't start his own party, he co-opted that Nationalist Socialist Party of Germany, much like Trump co-opted the Republican Party to run for President, even though I think we can all agree that Trump is no Republican.

If you read your history, you would know that Hilter wanted to change the name of the party because he hated the idea of it being called a "socialist" party, when he wasn't a socialist.  But he thought better of the idea, because he wanted the rest of Europe to leave Germany alone as he re-armed the country, and basically broke every provision of the Treaty of Versailles, in the quest to restore Germany to it's earlier glory.

IOW's, Hitler's primary goal was to "Make Germany Great Again".


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...









 Not at all, the problem here lies in the misuse of a common language that has led to the same words having different meanings


As in  Bonnet   is the front part of a car or a hat, also a hood is the front part of a car or a hat
 A motorway is a 3 lane road or is that an interstate
 A turnpike is an exit road from an interstate or is it a exit ramp from a motorway

The list is endless and leads to confusion in meanings. So a socialist in the UK would be a communist, A liberal would be balanced centrist politically and a conservative a cautious steady right of centrist.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I'm not playing semantics. There have been socialist gvmnts that are not Nazis. My argument is that it is factually untrue to claim Nazis were far right, when they were clearly socialists.



Calling the Nazis "socialists" is painting them with a 21st Century brush, may be comforting to you but it's historically inaccurate.  Such comparisons will also give you a false sense that it couldn't happen in the US, but in fact, it's already happening.

In much the same way that Jews, Roma, and other marginalized people came under attack in Germany after Hitler's election, Jews, Muslims, blacks, and women are coming under attack in Trump's America.  

I understand that it's very convenient for you to pin your little labels on historical figures and then dismiss them as being irrelevant to today's situation, but the parallels between Weimar Germany and the today's USA that should not be ignored or glossed over.

The scapegoating of immigrants and Muslims, the "Make American Great Again" slogan, the racist undertones of this candidate is very alarming and should not be dismissed lightly.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 26, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not playing semantics. There have been socialist gvmnts that are not Nazis. My argument is that it is factually untrue to claim Nazis were far right, when they were clearly socialists.
> ...


We are all doomed doomed I say. Meanwhile what caused this was a refusal by the leaders to control our borders and to want to import terrorist into the Country and the fact that the left can not be allowed to control the Supreme Court.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 26, 2016)

Eloy said:


> ...Without any of these essential elements, all you have with semi-educated American riff-raff waving swastikas is a mockery of Nazism by a bunch of clowns. As I said, and which you claim is wrong, once Hitler removed himself with a bullet to the head, Nazism ended.


Disagreed, but believe as you wish, sir.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 26, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> We are all doomed doomed I say. Meanwhile what caused this was a refusal by the leaders to control our borders and to want to import terrorist into the Country and the fact that the left can not be allowed to control the Supreme Court.


Change is inevitable, but doomed by social changes?  Less so than people thought in the 1960s when the CRA of 1964 was signed, women were burning their bras and young men their draft cards.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 26, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Not at all, the problem here lies in the misuse of a common language that has led to the same words having different meanings
> 
> 
> As in  Bonnet   is the front part of a car or a hat, also a hood is the front part of a car or a hat
> ...


While I agree there are a lot of truisms in your post, the basic dispute is whether or not Nazis are Socialists.  They aren't.  Now put that in your fanny pack.   (an English work friend of mine had her parents visit and go to Disneyworld.  Her English dad broke up laughing at the sight of "fanny packs" being sold in gift shop).


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 26, 2016)

`


Pumpkin Row said:


> _Neo-Nazis=/=Nazis._
> 
> _You're reaching pretty far for this one. Neo-Nazis are simply white supremacists, the Nazis are the National Socialist Workers Party. We don't have one of those here. Your argument is invalid._
> 
> _Besides, the people that support a candidate don't decide what that candidate's policies are. We have Conservatives that voted for Trump, and a Conservative Trump is not._


They're fucking Nazis....no matter how cute they look


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 26, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Wishful thinking on your part. You only wish you could have the full package~_


I'm sure you're very pretty, but no.  Not just because I have no respect for fucking Nazis, white supremacists, black supremacists or any other anti-Constitutional racist douche bags, but for the reasons I previously posted.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > If the OP had read the article hw would have seen that the jury found the defendant guilty of murder only.
> ...





I understand you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> `
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_So, not only do you not know what Socialism is, but you also don't understand the difference between a Neo-Nazi and an actual Nazi. I feel sorry for your friends and family, since they have to watch you suffer in your attempt to overcome your ineptitude._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Wishful thinking on your part. You only wish you could have the full package~_
> ...


_In your position, I wouldn't want to admit it, either._


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 27, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not playing semantics. There have been socialist gvmnts that are not Nazis. My argument is that it is factually untrue to claim Nazis were far right, when they were clearly socialists.
> ...









 Remember everything that the nazi's did they copied from the communists in the decade preceeding their rise to power. The nazi's based all their plans on the communists beliefs and it was only when the war ended that the left decided to distance themselves from the Nazi party. The truth will out and when it does the left will be running for the hills rather than be tarred with the Nazi brush


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 27, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _So, not only do you not know what Socialism is, but you also don't understand the difference between a Neo-Nazi and an actual Nazi. I feel sorry for your friends and family, since they have to watch you suffer in your attempt to overcome your ineptitude._





Pumpkin Row said:


> _In your position, I wouldn't want to admit it, either._


LOL.  Pumpkin, some day soon you'll learn the real world is far different than high school.  I'm sure it will be a shock to you.  

Are you a member or associated with "neo" nazis, white supremacists or any other such groups?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Hiltlers program was to make Germany Great Again so that Aryans could assert their natural place as the dominant ruling race in the world.  And to wipe the Jewish race from the face of the earth. 

Hitler's goal was World domination.  He was starting a movement. He was taking control of the world to build the 1000 year Reich. 

He wanted to restore the German people's faith in their government and to make them strong. 

There is no comparison between communism in Russia and Nazism in Germany.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 27, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Hiltlers program was to make Germany Great Again so that Aryans could assert their natural place as the dominant ruling race in the world.  And to wipe the Jewish race from the face of the earth.
> 
> Hitler's goal was World domination.  He was starting a movement. He was taking control of the world to build the 1000 year Reich.
> 
> ...


Agreed with all except last paragraph; both were authoritarian states which used mass murder to achieve their goals.  The fact they used different ideological and economic means to do so is irrelevant  in that regard.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 27, 2016)

He's a great patriot!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 27, 2016)

V


Tommy Tainant said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Very easy to figure out how he got there. He loves his country and sees it being over run and destroyed by third world scum who are NOT English and that scum bitch he killed was helping it happen. Those that love their country the most are more angry when their country is being destroyed.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 27, 2016)

Tilly said:


> View attachment 99769
> 
> Looks pretty left wing to me.


National Socialism was neither left nor right.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 27, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...









 They were identical and this is shown when you read their history. You dont skip the parts that dont sit with your POV, you read the lot and then you see that Hitlers party was just another marxist offshoot of communism that wanted to rule the world


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> He's a great patriot!








 Yes he was, a pity he had to go the way he did to show it


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 99769
> ...








 National socialism of the german kind was extreme left wing, which is why so many people were murdered under the totalitarian state.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _So, not only do you not know what Socialism is, but you also don't understand the difference between a Neo-Nazi and an actual Nazi. I feel sorry for your friends and family, since they have to watch you suffer in your attempt to overcome your ineptitude._
> ...


_Of course not. Not to say it would matter, as you'd be confused by either one. As far as you're concerned, the Nazis had no policies, and just paraded around, screaming "white power".  You can't even tell me their policies. Fopdoodles are truly sad creatures._


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...






Sounds pretty similar


----------



## Eloy (Nov 27, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


There is no Left in the United States and most terrorists in America were born there.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


You prove just how stupid you are every time you post.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 27, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Of course not. Not to say it would matter, as you'd be confused by either one. As far as you're concerned, the Nazis had no policies, and just paraded around, screaming "white power".  You can't even tell me their policies. Fopdoodles are truly sad creatures._


You deny being a white supremacist, yet have worked very hard to separate the fucking Nazis from Neo-Nazis.  Why?

Do you picture yourself as a 2016 version of one of those Prussian Blue girls Lamb and Lynx?  Do you know that as adults, they recanted the Nazi/white supremacist/white nationalist shit?

Where Are They Now: Tween Nazis
_Prussian Blue consists of twin sisters Lamb and Lynx Gaede, who rose to popularity in 2003 as being the bright, blonde, blue-eyed girls who sang white nationalist pop. What, you weren’t into them? For some reason, I remember Molly and I being fascinated with these girls, mainly because we couldn’t believe they existed in real life.

For a little backstory, the twins were born Bakersfield, California and raised by parents April and Bill Gaede. Their mom was even a member of racist fringe groups including the National Alliance and the National Vanguard.

The girls began to write songs and learn how to play instruments, penning songs like “Hitler Is Our Hero” and “Aryan Man Awake”. They recorded two albums and even toured Europe, performing at white nationalist organizations. They even went on to say that they believed the Holocaust was a “myth,” and in fact, the name Prussian Blue refers to the by-product of the poisonous substance used to gas Jews in concentration camps. Classy kids, these two.

Their story was even transformed into a musical a few years ago called White Noise, a project even Whoopi Goldberg backed. While it didn’t find the steam to take it all the way to Broadway, one thing for sure is that Prussian Blue became the talk of newsmagazines across every major network, as these two ‘cherubic’ girls were being used to perpetuate white supremacist propaganda.

To give you a taste of their music, here’s a song called Victory Day. I really hate to give this video more views, but I feel like I need to give y’all proof that these girls were for real.

Anyone else offended by the fact that they became popular – but actually have horrible voices? I mean like, racism aside?

So where are these gals now, you ask? Are they still touring Europe with their inspirational songs?

Thank God, the answer is no. This is Lamb and Lynx Gaede today:
_
_

_
_
Total hipsters.

Now 21 years old, the girls moved from California to Montana (apparently their mom wanted to move to a more white state).  As of 2011, Lamb and Lynx put their hate pop careers behind them, insisting they don’t believe in the messages they used to sing about anymore.

In an interview in 2011, Lynx tried to explain why they got into the business in the first place, saying, “My sister and I were home-schooled. We were these country bumpkins. We spent most of our days up on the hill playing with our goats.”

Lamb adds, “I was just spouting a lot of knowledge that I had no idea what I was saying.”

So take note kids, if you want to become semi-successful in a very niche music market, just do what you’re told and don’t ask questions, even if they seem like they could be extremely offensive.

They both live in Montana still, with Lamb living on her own and working as a hotel maid, and Lynx lives with their mother, stepdad and half-sister, Dresden (the names of these children, good lord) in a home near Lamb. As a freshman in high school, Lynx was diagnosed with cancer and a large tumor was removed from her shoulder. She also suffers from a rare condition called CVS, Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome, which sounds like the most horrible disease in the world.

Unfortunately Lamb has suffered from a few health problems as well, including scoliosis and chronic back pain, as well as lack of appetite and emotional stress… wonder where that came from.

But the one thing that helps them get through the day? Pot. Yes, you read that right.

Lynx reveals, “I have to say, marijuana saved my life. I would probably be dead if I didn’t have it.”

In fact, the two made more history as they became one of the first five minors to get a medical marijuana card in Montana. What a great fun fact to use when forced to play icebreaker games in college.

Speaking of which, they still hope to enroll in college, and are on a mission to make medical marijuana legal all across the U.S. Meanwhile, they’re still keeping their artistic juices flowing, with painting and for Lynx, restoring old furniture.

While their mom believes their mild music stardom was just going to be “a little fun thing to do,” and the twins don’t exactly believe every wold they used to sing, they still have some traces of white supremacy in their ideology.

When asked about their outlook on the Holocaust now, Lynx replied, “I think certain things happened. I think a lot of the stories got misconstrued. I mean, yeah, Hitler wasn’t the best, but Stalin wasn’t, Churchill wasn’t. I disagree with everybody at that time.”

Lamb agreed with her sister and said, “I just think everyone needs to frickin’ get over it. That’s what I think. We just want to come from a place of love and light. I think we’re meant to do something more – we’re healers. We just want to exert the most love and positivity we can.”

There you have it folks. They’re healers now._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Of course not. Not to say it would matter, as you'd be confused by either one. As far as you're concerned, the Nazis had no policies, and just paraded around, screaming "white power".  You can't even tell me their policies. Fopdoodles are truly sad creatures._
> ...


_It's funny, earlier in the thread you claimed I was immature and calling names, and because I pointed out you're wrong, you're now calling me a Nazi. You're a truly sad and pathetic creature._

_You see, I'm separating them because, well, they're different things and you're lumping them together because you're an ignorant Fopdoodle. There's a reason they're called "Neo-Nazis" today, and that would be because they're different from the Nazis, which ceased action after their leader died. You're trying to mix up two difference forces of evil in an attempt to assert a fallacy. I'm only asserting historical accuracy. Just admit you were wrong and move along._


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 27, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _... you're now calling me a Nazi. ...__._


Read it again, sweet cheeks.  Specifically the parts about you saying how Nazis and neo-nazis are different.  I asked "_Are you a member or associated with "neo" nazis, white supremacists or any other such groups?_" and, again, you are making accusations without answering the question.  Odd behavior to say the least and, IMHO, deceptive.  If you don't want to answer fine.  Have a good life, kid.


----------



## Grief (Nov 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sweet cheeks



Your era is showing.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I love how the Nazis are using memes as proof of their points of view. Why bother with facts. 

When the Bolsheviks took over in Russia, the country was a feudal society, and far behind the rest of Europe which had become industrialized. The early Russian Communists had the task of modernizing a massive country which was far behind the western countries. 

Germany had always been one of the most powerful countries in Europe, well equipped, modern and efficient. The two countries and their citizens were very dissimilar. 

Read history.  Not alt right websites. Learn facts, not racist fictions.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> ...
> 
> Read history.  ....




I have, thanks. Almost certainly much more than you have.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> ....
> 
> Hiltlers program was to make Germany Great Again so that Aryans could assert their natural place as the dominant ruling race in the world.  And to wipe the Jewish race from the face of the earth.



The Declaration of the Rights of the People of Russia appealed to their specific value as a people as well.



Dragonlady said:


> ....Hitler's goal was World domination.  He was starting a movement. He was taking control of the world to build the 1000 year Reich.



Communism is all about world domination. 



Dragonlady said:


> ....He wanted to restore the German people's faith in their government and to make them strong.



So did the Soviets



Dragonlady said:


> ....There is no comparison between communism in Russia and Nazism in Germany.




Obviously there is.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 28, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _... you're now calling me a Nazi. ...__._
> ...


_I'm telling you they're different because they are. Nazis don't exist anymore, without Hitler to lead them. Neo-Nazis are not Socialists and are not lead by Hitler, because there's no National Socialist Workers Party anymore. You're just incapable of learning.You really should look more into history. You know, aside from what the Establishment tells you what to think._


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 28, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...








 Does this mean that communists dont exist anymore because Stalin is dead, or Pol Pot, Mao and the whole host of other communist leaders. Hitler was one of thousands of such leaders and his legacy still lives on no matter what you say.

 NAZI'S ARE ALIVE AND KICKING AND STILL EXIST, JUST NOT IN ANY GREAT NUMBERS. THEY HAVE TO KEEP THEMSELVES UNDER THE RADAR BECAUSE OF LAWS BANNING THEIR PHILOSOPHY AND DOGMA SO OPERATE AS ANONYMOUS ENTITIES ON INTERNET MESSAGE BOARDS


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


_Oh good grief, another Fopdoodle. Communists don't exist, and they never have. Communism is a purely hypothetical ideology because the government structure is impossible to implement, let alone maintain. For a society to be Communist, there must be no social classes, no government, and no currency. Not a single society has ever fit that description, therefor there has never been a Communist society, and because the system is impossible to implement, there are no Communists._

_HOWEVER, let me explain to you that even if your question had any merit, the Nazis are not simply a type of person, but a political party. They are members of the National Socialist German Workers' Party. America does not have a National Socialist German Workers' Party, nor does any other Nation, as he party died with Hitler. That's not the same as someone simply being Socialist. _


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 28, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...









 It has an American socilist workers party which is ran along NAZI lines. Just because it is not German does not mean it does not exist


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


_Oh hey, you're right... and they identify as far left of course. Though, this just goes to show that the Neo-Nazis are a different movement, since they're just Nationalists._


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 29, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...








 That is a quantum leap without any evidence to support it. The neo nazi's are just the same as the nazi's of the 1930's, who were allied to the communists of Russia and emulated their mass murders of those who opposed the regime. A regime does not die with its leader while there are people prepared to carry it forward, it might change its name but its remit is just the same. Take the Labour party in the UK that has changed its name as often as its leader changed his socks, still the same old neo marxist regime it was 30 years ago. They are nationalists because they are also fascists, and you need to look up the definition of all these titles before passing comment


----------

